
Belgian court finds Facebook guilty of violating privacy (Dutch) - michielr
https://www.vrt.be/vrtnws/nl/2018/02/16/brusselse-rechtbank-veroordeelt-facebook-wegens-schending-privac/
======
callmeal
I read the title as "Belgian court finds Facebook guilty of violating privacy
(Duh)" and was confused for a sec.

------
biggodoggo
Alas, there is no way the U.S. would ever stand up for privacy, they are one
of the biggest invaders of it after all.

~~~
ggggtez
Free speech is the first amendment, so it's only natural. Europe had to deal
with dictators, unlike the US.

------
jacquesm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16392608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16392608)
Another thread. Threadmerge?

